# Best Linux distro



## jpoveda (Feb 1, 2011)

I dont want to create a debate or a war between different distro users but I certainly want to know which is considered better or most used. I'm an Ubuntu user, it is my first Linux distro, but I would like to read other opinions. Let's make the Linux  distros Top 5.


----------



## Dngrsone (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, I suppose it would depend on what you want out of your linux.

Ease of use?  Ubuntu.

Power?  Slackware.

The bleeding edge updates?  Probably Debian.

Small footprint (for ancient computers), then DSL might be your program of choice.

Tailored to your specific needs?  Slackware or LFS.

See, there is a reason why there are so very many distros out there.


----------



## Shane (Feb 1, 2011)

Ubuntu without a doubt,Thats the Distro that has the most chance of ever taking off properly in the future....however i doubt that will happen.


----------



## first (Feb 1, 2011)

Dngrsone said:


> Well, I suppose it would depend on what you want out of your linux.
> 
> Ease of use?  Ubuntu.
> 
> ...


Why Slackware?
How about power + accessibility and developing ? Which _distro _would you recommend?


----------



## brian (Feb 1, 2011)

Personally I feel fedora has the most support and best packages available. Ive tried ubuntu for many projects and it has let me down on a number of things


----------



## Dngrsone (Feb 1, 2011)

first said:


> Why Slackware?
> How about power + accessibility and developing ? Which _distro _would you recommend?




If you want to _learn_ Linux, then Slackware is the way to go.  It concentrates more on the command-line than the more user-friendly distros like Ubuntu and Fedora.

If you are programming, then go with the OS and software you are programming for.  If you are or want to get comfortable with the command-line, then I have no problem recommending Slackware.

If you just want an OS that will load and do most of the thing Win XP did without paying for it, then Ubuntu works well for me.


----------



## jpoveda (Feb 2, 2011)

ArchLinux is also a very good Linux distribution to have a full Linux experience and with lots of CLI.


----------



## jpoveda (Feb 2, 2011)

Wait a sec Dngrsone, are you saying that if I use Ubuntu and I create a software or system on Ubuntu, then I can't create a Windows or OSX version???


----------



## Dngrsone (Feb 2, 2011)

jpoveda said:


> Wait a sec Dngrsone, are you saying that if I use Ubuntu and I create a software or system on Ubuntu, then I can't create a Windows or OSX version???



I'm not saying that, but if you intend on writing for Win, then for testing/troubleshooting you might want to have Win available, no?

Some languages are less dependent on the OS than others, but a writer always wants to test their code in the intended platforms, lest some unforeseen effects occur.


----------



## pane-free (Feb 2, 2011)

IMHO, "better" and "most used" are not necessarily mutually inclusive.  *Choice* and *individual preference* easily distinguish what GNU/Linux has over the dominant OS.  Many learn with  a distro such as ubuntu or LinuxMint or PCLinuxOS then gravitate toward a more challenging one like Slackware or Gentoo or Crux because, to them, the journey is more important than the destination.  I count myself among those footloose sojourners.

I began learning Linux with the Jaunty Jackalope.  But Debian-based distributions like _antiX_ and _aptosid_ are now more to my liking.  The command line being the true power of any Linux distro, I find the package handling, dependency resolving capabilities and well-stocked repositories of Debian to be fulfilling.  Couple this with scripts like smxi, which won an award for its developer, and the whole resource base of Debian is hard to _beat_.  

Listening to _that_ of a different drummer are the Slackers (bless them!).  Much can be learned, as Dngrsone stated, from installing and working with a Slackware-based distro like _Salix-13.1.2-xfce_.  It is a great learning experience, especially when the forums are so helpful.  One must remember that Slackers are a different breed, traditionally, however or risk getting your precious ego bruised.  Show a little humility at first and most will be more than helpful. 

At heart, I am and will remain a performance freak.  As such,  the Desktop Environments LXDE and XFCE (until it, too, becomes as bloated as Gnome and KDE) appeal to me, no matter what the distro or its heritage.  For example, the new Fedora-14-LXDE spin is enjoyable to use, if a little different than to what I have become accustomed; and LinuxMint-9-LXDE and peppermint One are both appealingly quick to me as an individual.  PCLXDE, on the other hand,  is just plain FUN to use !   

IceWM and Rox are Windows Managers that attract me, too, because of their simplicity of functionality

As I try to show here, many things must be taken ito consideration when looking to choose a distro.  Each distro is a whole and some parts may appeal while others repel.  Find your own combination and form your own preferences.  Keep an open mind and . . . 

Enjoy the journey!


----------



## jpoveda (Feb 2, 2011)

Dngrsone said:


> I'm not saying that, but if you intend on writing for Win, then for testing/troubleshooting you might want to have Win available, no?
> 
> Some languages are less dependent on the OS than others, but a writer always wants to test their code in the intended platforms, lest some unforeseen effects occur.



Well, yeah. Ill prefer to develop on a Linux distro and then port it and test it on Windows or OSX or whatever...


----------



## jpoveda (Feb 2, 2011)

pane-free would you suggest me a distro like ArchLinux which is very similar to Slackware in the means of command-line use. Is ArchLinux a good distribution?


----------



## Dngrsone (Feb 2, 2011)

I have not used Arch myself, but I understand that it is a good distro.

Distro Watch is a good resource for rating, comparing and downloading nearly any distribution out there.


----------



## pane-free (Feb 2, 2011)

*I don't recommend, just point =>*

As with distros that have fanatical advocates (as does Arch), there must be something good about them.  I just do not know that distro.  But I suspect it has to do with customizability.   CTKarch is the minimal, most easily customizable version,  I think. 

One lady I respect swears by Crux, but I have not reached that point yet.  (Don't know if I _want_ to!)

Another linux distro that comes to mind in this regard is Gentoo.  I've heard good things about the new Sabayon, a gentoo-based distribution, too (lol) --  

My thing is performance first, then installing the packages I want.  Base or minimal install distros allow this most readily, although these criteria do not preclude something like CrunchBang.   CrunchBang (#!) is now based on Debian, which is why I finally decided to try it.  I like it a lot and it works well on laptops.  

It came to me that you are probably looking for something like Zenwalk.  Read this before you decide -- http://polishlinux.org/linux/zenwalk/.  Only you can make the choice, however.

Best wishes!

EDIT:  Linux From Scratch (LFS) or a core distro offering like Zenwalk or antiX offers could be what you want, too.


----------



## Troncoso (Feb 2, 2011)

jpoveda said:


> Well, yeah. Ill prefer to develop on a Linux distro and then port it and test it on Windows or OSX or whatever...



Any reason for this? Just curios?


----------



## TrainTrackHack (Feb 3, 2011)

Arch is very good, old rig in the sig is perfectly usable with Arch on it, runs things like Firefox/LibreOffice absolutely fine. It being very lightweight is the main reason for me liking it so much; for a "heavyweight" distro I've been a big fan of Fedora but I haven't used it for a year because I'm having trouble with it on my current laptop and dual-monitor setup.


----------



## danny0085 (Apr 12, 2011)

This article might help you to decide what is the   best linux distro  for you


----------



## Mark4_4 (Apr 12, 2011)

my personal one i made xD


----------



## DMGrier (Apr 13, 2011)

I have been home from deployment for two weeks now and I have done a test run on Ubuntu (have had installed for a year now), Linux Mint, Fedora and Puppy Linux. 

In my eyes the winner hands down is Linux Mint, it uses a lot of the same packages from Ubuntu or Debain but it has a lot of originality behind it to though. Some things also seemed to be more stable on there too and last but not least a very attractive U/I.

The only one that kind of seem to appeal other then what is listed and I did not test drive, to me was the latest openSuse for the fact that it is running the gnome 3.0 shell where as Ubuntu is still using the older gnome shell.


----------



## salvage-this (Apr 13, 2011)

^ Ubuntu just updated their design in the beta of 11.04.  I am not sure if it is Gnome 3.0 or if they just decided to get a fresh look.


----------



## AE7 (Apr 13, 2011)

Ubuntu Server is nice for getting a server up and running quickly. I also like Ubuntu as a development OS, after an install I can quickly cut to the chase developing whatever I need to. 

However, as much as I love Ubuntu. I can say that the best damn server I have ever had operating, with the most uptime, runs FreeBSD 7.1. It does email and a mailing list. It takes a while to set up on a BSD OS though, due to compilation, and changing a ton of configuration files. But at any rate, I'd say it's well worth it.


----------



## DMGrier (Apr 13, 2011)

I think it is just a fresh look, from what I have read all they did was combine the U/I of netbook edition and desktop edition and there will be no more netbook edition


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Apr 13, 2011)

salvage-this said:


> ^ Ubuntu just updated their design in the beta of 11.04.  I am not sure if it is Gnome 3.0 or if they just decided to get a fresh look.



It's called Unity. afaik it's a whole new desktop environment similar to GNOME.

Trying to get something up so I can test the beta, but I've been busy lol


----------



## DMGrier (Apr 13, 2011)

I tried the beta just a few days ago, it had to many glitches to run on my machine


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Apr 13, 2011)

DMGrier said:


> I tried the beta just a few days ago, it had to many glitches to run on my machine



Yeah I tried updating to that version using the Updater and it got stuck on the boot screen


----------



## NyxCharon (Apr 13, 2011)

Depends on what i want to do imo.
Linux Mint for overall use, much prefer it over Ubuntu.
UE for gaming on a linux machine.
#! (crunchbang) for running a server
and backtrack4 r2 for security purposes. So, for me, one is not enough


----------



## DMGrier (Apr 14, 2011)

lucasbytegenius said:


> Yeah I tried updating to that version using the Updater and it got stuck on the boot screen



It is crazy to think it will be ready for its actual release in a few weeks.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Apr 14, 2011)

DMGrier said:


> It is crazy to think it will be ready for its actual release in a few weeks.



Yeah but I think they'll have it finished by then. They're pretty good about getting it done on time. 

Really looking forward to it when it's officially released.


----------

